

Ask HN: Comment my Twitter client UI mockup - matrixownsyou

From time to time i throw some code at one of my pet projects idea for an (m)IRC chat-like interface to follow hash tags on twitter.<p>My latest mockup is up at http://tweetirc.com/chat/prototype/<p>What do you think?
======
petervandijck
To get a better feel for it, could you populate it with actual data (even if
you just copy&paste it)?

------
petervandijck
To get a better feel for it, could you populate it with actual date (even if
you just copy&paste it)?

~~~
matrixownsyou
it's still pretty much static (although its a django app), still working out
the arquitecture/features

